# Going to a Catfish Tournament Tomorrow



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Me and my buddy are going to a tournament tomorrow nite to catfish LORD's Willing we will do good and we are gonna fish all day too so LORD's Willing will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Zebra muscles move most of the big cats out of my river. We still catch some channel cats but my flats heads are gone. Good luck in your tournament! Can't wait to see your photos


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck in the tourney MC.

Nice cats Stonegod !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Meow.....purrfect activity. Good luck.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good luck!

Hey stonegod whats with the gloves you big pussycat!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got nothing to worry about trust me.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank the Lord I got second at the tournament and ill post pics soon​


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done on Your second place.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats ! I'm still waiting for my club to post our pics so I can share them from the Memorial weekend tourney.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Good Fishin!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thnak you all ill post pics soon as i can


----------

